# new boots after 10 years



## icecoast3 (May 20, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I've been lurking around this forum for a while and decided to ask a question. 

I live on the east coast but went to Colorado in march. While there I noticed my boots were too big by about half an inch. I've had them for 8 years and never noticed that I had heel lift and my toe kept slipping to the front of the boot until I did some blacks in CO. To say the least it was frustrating. 

I have two boards I use a lot. One pretty stiff all mountain board and one NS EVO 2015. 

I was thinking of getting a stiff boot because I read on here that over time it'll turn into a mid flex boot. I don't buy equipment often and wanted some insight into what to do here. I plan on using the boot for both all mountain and the park. 

Is there a boot out there that can successfully accomplish both? My last boot was the Burton moto and I haven't had any problems with it other than it was too big once it wore over the years. My price range is under $200. If you need anymore info please ask. Thanks!


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Both boards and boots are inevitably going to soften up over time, so if you are making a purchase that you want to last for several years then yeah I'd go with something a bit stiffer than where you want them to be after breaking in (unless you are only riding a few times a year). What you want that flex to be is entirely personal preference though and proper fit is the most important.


----------



## icecoast3 (May 20, 2015)

Brewtown said:


> Both boards and boots are inevitably going to soften up over time, so if you are making a purchase that you want to last for several years then yeah I'd go with something a bit stiffer than where you want them to be after breaking in (unless you are only riding a few times a year). What you want that flex to be is entirely personal preference though and proper fit is the most important.



Preferably I'd like some that last me more than five years. I don't really like buying new stuff every couple of years. I ride about 20-50 days a year so I guess if I do that for 5+ years I'd need something stiffer. Any reccomendations in my price range or am I going to have to bump it up to 250? I don't really care if it's boa, speed lace or traditional. I've either had speed lace liners or traditional lacing.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

It's pretty unrealistic to expect a boot to last you 250 riding days.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Irahi said:


> It's pretty unrealistic to expect a boot to last you 250 riding days.


$250 dollars, not days.


TT


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

I think he was calculating 250 riding days based on 50 days a year for 5 years...

If you've been lurking on here for any amount of time then you should know that the best boot for you is whatever fits best so go try some on. And make sure the fit borders on uncomfortably tight. Not only will boots soften up but they will pack out as you've experienced with your motos. You can still ride just fine with a softer flexing boot, but as soon as you get movement within the boot and lose its held hold they are worthless. You should be able to find something on sale under $200, but if your talking retail I would say $200 is the minimum for a quality mid stiff boot that will last several seasons.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Brewtown said:


> I think he was calculating 250 riding days based on 50 days a year for 5 years...


Indeed.

I just don't feel like you're ever going to be happy with any boot if you're expecting it to perform well for a 250(+) day lifespan. I tend to explode boots at or under 100 days. My current pair of malamutes are on their second liner at ~120 days, and everything that could break on them either has or is in the process of falling off.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I you liked the Motos, which are an entry level boot, get something like the Rulers in the Burton line-up. There are a ton of boots out there to choose from, however. There are also a couple recent threads on boot fitting that are worth the read since it sounds like you over-sized quite a bit.


----------



## icecoast3 (May 20, 2015)

timmytard said:


> $250 dollars, not days.
> 
> 
> TT


I was talking about $250

I'm on my phone so I can't multiquote right now I'll respond to the other people on my computer in a bit.

Ok so let's forget about them lasing 5+ years. I've only had 2 pairs of boots in my 20 years of riding so I'm not familiar with boot tech of today. Psi Man said Burton Rulers, any other suggestions that people have used? My boot knowledge is super limited.


----------



## icecoast3 (May 20, 2015)

Irahi said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I just don't feel like you're ever going to be happy with any boot if you're expecting it to perform well for a 250(+) day lifespan. I tend to explode boots at or under 100 days. My current pair of malamutes are on their second liner at ~120 days, and everything that could break on them either has or is in the process of falling off.


What is the expected lifetime of a boot? I've clearly been using mine for too long. I didn't know there was a limit to how often they could be used



Psi-Man said:


> I you liked the Motos, which are an entry level boot, get something like the Rulers in the Burton line-up. There are a ton of boots out there to choose from, however. There are also a couple recent threads on boot fitting that are worth the read since it sounds like you over-sized quite a bit.


I'll be sure to check those out. I didn't exactly like to the Motos. My old boots were run down and I just dropped in somewhere and got the Motos because I could afford them at the time. I was going snowboarding the next day. I really didn't expect to have them this long haha.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

icecoast3 said:


> What is the expected lifetime of a boot? I've clearly been using mine for too long. I didn't know there was a limit to how often they could be used


Boots are what should actually be replaced most often. Logic should tell you that boards and bindings are made of wood, plastic, and metal, all materials much more durable than your boots and thus likely to last longer. It sucks because they're actually the hardest to shop for to get the right fit and feel but 10 years or 250 days are both stupid long.

People who ride a ton can go through two pairs of boots a year! Liners and stiffness of boots break down fairly fast. It depends on how hard you are on your gear and such but if you get 100 days on a pair of boots you've definitely gotten a full life out of them.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

icecoast3 said:


> What is the expected lifetime of a boot? I've clearly been using mine for too long. I didn't know there was a limit to how often they could be used


Depends on what you expect of them. A stiff boot softens up quite quickly... some sooner some later. If you _want_ to have a stiff boot, you end up replacing them more often than if you don't mind them to be bit softer.

E.g. I like stiff boots; had K2 and Ride boots which softened to such an extend, they were useless for me after 40-60 days (ny season is ~40d). The Deeluxe I now have has 40days and still feels perfect, so I hope to put another full season on them. Hub OTOH can put 150d on his boots cos he doesn't care that the originally stiff boot gets softer.


----------



## icecoast3 (May 20, 2015)

lab49232 said:


> It sucks because they're actually the hardest to shop for to get the right fit and feel but 10 years or 250 days are both stupid long.
> 
> People who ride a ton can go through two pairs of boots a year! Liners and stiffness of boots break down fairly fast. It depends on how hard you are on your gear and such but if you get 100 days on a pair of boots you've definitely gotten a full life out of them.


This is very good to know. My ignorance in the boot part of my set up is definitely showing through. I appreciate the incite. 



neni said:


> Depends on what you expect of them. A stiff boot softens up quite quickly... some sooner some later. If you _want_ to have a stiff boot, you end up replacing them more often than if you don't mind them to be bit softer.


Say I get a stiff boot and expect it to go softer after say 50 days. Will it stay at medium stiffness throughout the rest of its life or will it get even softer over time?

I appreciate all the help guys. This definitely has been an eye opener for me. 

Are there any brands that wear out faster than others? I don't mind spending some money but from what you guys are saying it seems to me spending $200 on boots seems a bit futile if they wear out after 50-100 days. Would it be smarter to spend less and more often or spend more and hope they last longer?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Buy some flow talons on sale, if they fit you right. You can get them on sale for $220 or so. I am a large dude and they make it 120 to 150 days. They are stiff but very comfortable. They are made very well, like a Burton ion type of build. I usually start a season with my prior years boots and get new ones 20 days into the season. Have done this for 3 seasons now.

If I was a skinny fuvker I could probably squeeze 250 days out of them without much issue, hell I could probably do it now but they would fall to pieces at day 251...


----------

